# Malaysian Trumpet Snails and Shell Dwellers



## suikatschi (Aug 3, 2018)

there are some MTS in my 14 gallon tank..
there are breeding occies in that tank..
should I remove the MTS or keep them?
if I keep them, will they eat occies' eggs?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They will not eat the eggs. Some love the MTS and some hate them. They are not easy to get rid of...if you like them, keep them.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

DJRansome said:


> They will not eat the eggs. Some love the MTS and some hate them. They are not easy to get rid of...if you like them, keep them.


Yes, much easier to come around to "they are kinda cool in their own way" than it is to battle them for years...


----------



## Merciless (Oct 11, 2016)

Get a couple of Assassin Snails.


----------

